# New Pets have joined the family!!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So 3 weeks ago I became the proud mama of 2 adorable male rats!! They are fabulous! I got them from the petsmart where I work (working there is extremely dangerous haha, I'm going to bring home everything I swear!) 

The black hooded is Darwin and the Tan hooded is Charlie!






And tomorrow I will be bringing home my very first snake! He is a young ball python, and is about 15" currently. His name is Logan! :-D I am beyond excited, I have always wanted a snake!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Woot! Congrats, Moonshadow!

I love Logan. ^^


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I have always wanted to work at a petsmart .... Next time I need a job I should probably call and bug them. 

The ratties are cute. If you need any advice or have any questions or concerns let me know. I have 4 ratty girls of my own.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love snakes and rats but they are my mom's least favorite of any animal ever to walk the earth... She says I can never own either while I'm living in her house...


----------

